# I plan on making a pumpkin pie this coming week



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2019)

In Summer?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jul 6, 2019)

The local grocery store/bakery here makes pumpkin pies year-round.  Top selling pie.


----------



## fncceo (Jul 6, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.
> ...



You can't read a cookbook without thinking politics?

What dogma owns chocolate?  What ideology controls dairy products?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.



  WTF dude!!!
Send the Wife to get more evap milk!
And teller she'll like it!!!!.........or else!


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.
> ...


She's leaving on a jet plane tomorrow.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



    And dont know when she'll be back again?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...







..................Oh babe she hates to go?


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



She really hates to go.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


7 days. Now, what about my pie?


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 6, 2019)

Google it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Get your lazy ass off the couch and get some more evap milk!!!


----------



## BULLDOG (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.



Considering that it's mikey asking the question, can anybody guess what he might use instead?


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


No I wanna see how it comes out with a sub. After I get back from Love Field.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...



  Have you picked any victims as test dummies?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



   Dont get carried away caddo.......
Mike knows I'm just jacking with him.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Yes,  caddo kid and toro.


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

5 oz of whole milk, a tablespoon of melted butter added to your 5 oz. of evaporated milk should do the trick. The good thing about pumpkin pie is you can make it without the crust in the microwave, cut the sugar down a little, increase the spices a little, and you have a really, really good custard with a lot fewer carbohydrates. Or just make it the usual way. I was thinking about making pumpkin custard yesterday. Pumkpkin has a lot of carotinoids (vitamin A precursor), and I'm thinking Lutein and the other good zeaxanthin which is great for the eyes and brain.


----------



## miketx (Jul 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> 5 oz of whole milk, a tablespoon of melted butter added to your 5 oz. of evaporated milk should do the trick. The good thing about pumpkin pie is you can make it without the crust in the microwave, cut the sugar down a little, increase the spices a little, and you have a really, really good custard with a lot fewer carbohydrates. Or just make it the usual way. I was thinking about making pumpkin custard yesterday. Pumkpkin has a lot of carotinoids (vitamin A precursor), and I'm thinking Lutein and the other good zeaxanthin which is great for the eyes and brain.


Thank you!


----------



## Tehon (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.


Give me your address, I'd be happy to send you a substitute.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

_de nada, mi amigo._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> 5 oz of whole milk, a tablespoon of melted butter added to your 5 oz. of evaporated milk should do the trick. The good thing about pumpkin pie is you can make it without the crust in the microwave, cut the sugar down a little, increase the spices a little, and you have a really, really good custard with a lot fewer carbohydrates. Or just make it the usual way. I was thinking about making pumpkin custard yesterday. Pumkpkin has a lot of carotinoids (vitamin A precursor), and I'm thinking Lutein and the other good zeaxanthin which is great for the eyes and brain.



    Thanks for ruining my fuck with Mikey time.......


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

_de nada, mi amigo loco._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> _de nada, mi amigo loco._




No te perdono.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

Tehon said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.
> ...



   Dont you send enough of your efforts to barry?


----------



## caddo kid (Jul 6, 2019)

just remember; you only need 3.14 oz. of evap milk in pumpkin pi


----------



## Third Party (Jul 6, 2019)

miketx said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Make a smaller pie


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > _de nada, mi amigo loco._
> ...


_Oh, que sera, sera. _


----------



## Tehon (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Nah, I ship it all to Texas. Ya'll can't seem to get enough.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

caddo kid said:


> just remember; you only need 3.14 oz. of evap milk in pumpkin pi


 3.1415926535 
5356295141.3


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

beautress said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



  Thats Italian.
And yeah that'll happen.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

Tehon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...


So you own a Wisconsin Dairy? moo!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jul 6, 2019)

Tehon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Tehon said:
> ...



  Those illegals do have some strange habits.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Que sera, sera is universal since honey-voiced Doris Day sang it so sweetly on the radio...  ~~ah, elementary school, Channelview, TX ~~ 

​


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

Nibbling on pumpkin custard, still warm after 3+7 minutes in the microwave. Cut the sugar from 3/4 cup to about 1/3 (maybe 1/4) c. It rivals regular custard with a very pleasing bouquet. I've been trying to cut carbs because in our family, there is a 50-50 chance of having adult onset diabetes, and pumpkin's antioxidants are also known to beat up on diabetes. Kind of has the texture of kobe beef. And it's so wonderful. So is the background music from Neil Diamond.
​


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2019)

I don't find pumpkin pie so good

in all truth ....I don't particularly like it

I like my pumpkin in my soup or roasted in the oven


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jul 6, 2019)

i bet that walmart has pumpkin pies


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes, they probably do. But their 3-berry pie kinda wipes out all other flavors. And I haven't seen any of those this year. Too much rain, maybe?


----------



## skye (Jul 6, 2019)

I only like lemon pie...

that's the only pie I adore.


----------



## Muhammed (Jul 6, 2019)

BULLDOG said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > And I only have a 5 oz can of evap milk and it calls for 12. What can I substitute? I'm gonna make the crust from scratch and I don't wanna just go buy more evap. Wanna see how it comes out. Help.
> ...


Morty's cream.


----------



## beautress (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes, lemon pie is the best. Unfortunately, few restaurants serve the real deal. The ones that do sell the bad version make people sick at their stomachs when they spoon the sickly canned yellow filling with imitation lemon flavor (no juice, no zest of minced peel) into a cheapo barely baked pie crust in a thin aluminum foil "pie pan", top it off with wet meringue that stays that way through browning, and serve it up on a paper plate. I don't know why they do that when an honest-to-God, homemade lemon pie that is fresh and tart and good would bring them customer loyalty like no other desert could, well, except maybe fresh strawberry red-glazed pie that Riverside, California was once famous for...

​


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2019)

Night, everybody. I'm almost done with the crocheted potholder I've been working on for 3 days, but my eyelids are clamping down, so guess I'll sign off. Praying for world peace tonight. 
​


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## SweetSue92 (Jul 7, 2019)

skye said:


> I don't find pumpkin pie so good
> 
> in all truth ....I don't particularly like it
> 
> I like my pumpkin in my soup or roasted in the oven



This. No pumpkin pie for me even in November....let alone in July. However hubby loves it. I don't get it.

Pecan pie now...


----------



## beautress (Jul 7, 2019)

Pumpkin is one of the healthiest foods on the planet.
Some of the nutrients found in pumpkin:
One cup of cooked pumpkin (245 grams) contains:
Calories: 49
Fat: 0.2 grams
Protein: 2 grams
Carbs: 12 grams
Fiber: 3 grams
Vitamin A: 245% of the 
Reference Daily Intake (RDI)
Vitamin C: 19% of the RDI
Potassium: 16% of the RDI
Copper: 11% of the RDI
Manganese: 11% of the RDI
Vitamin B2: 11% of the RDI
Vitamin E: 10% of the RDI
Iron: 8% of the RDI
Small amounts of magnesium, phosphorus, zinc, folate and several B vitamins.
Besides being packed with vitamins and minerals, pumpkin is also relatively low in calories, as it’s 94% water.
9 Impressive Health Benefits of Pumpkin

From Wikipedia: 
Pumpkins have been used as folk medicine by Native Americans to treat intestinal worms and urinary ailments, and this Native American remedy was adopted by American doctors in the early nineteenth century as an anthelmintic for the expulsion of worms.[34][_qualify evidence_] In Germany and southeastern Europe, seeds of _C. pepo_ were also used as folk remedies to treat irritable bladder and benign prostatic hyperplasia.[35][36][_qualify evidence_] In China, _C. moschata_ seeds were also used in traditional Chinese medicine for the treatment of the parasitic disease schistosomiasis[37] and for the expulsion of tape worms.[38][_qualify evidence_] Chinese studies have found that a combination of pumpkin seed and areca nut extracts was effective in the expulsion of _Taenia spp._ tapeworms in over 89% of cases.[39][40][41]

9 health benefits of pumpkins: 9 Impressive Health Benefits of Pumpkin It's unbelievable.​


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2019)

Well, she's departed probably landing in Houston about now. Has to change planes and go to Harlingen. I haven't made the pie yet, it will probably be later in the week, just got back from a 6 hour round trip to Love Field. Thank God it was early Sunday.


----------



## miketx (Jul 7, 2019)

Landed!


----------

